# Cheapest video card that can handle Vista



## cooldudie3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Which is the cheapest video card for Windows Vista Home Prenium? I only need it to upgrade and use as a everyday kind of thing, nothing 3D or big. But i need it to also support PCI if possible.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

8400GS should be fine but get atleast 8600GT for 3.5k-4k.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Does the 8400GS work well with Vista Home Prenium? Are there any cheaper choices? they don't need to be from ATI or Nvidia.


----------



## manohar387 (Aug 14, 2008)

The nVidia 8400gs 128mb is the cheapest card available for vista .it costs around <2000.
it also supports a lot of games.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 14, 2008)

yep. It can run Vista easily but if you want fast mediacenter performance (and watching high def videos) , I would recommend atleast 8600GT.


----------



## acewin (Aug 14, 2008)

in 2K you will easily get 512 MB DDR2 gfx cards. And if you just wanna keep for movies n all u can go for it. check Zotac/XFX/POV any of them.
XFX n Zotac are directX 10 gfx cards

And if I am not wrong 7xxx series gfx cards can also run them.

and if you wanna long running gfx card which can do almost everything for you then comes 8600GT 256 MB DDR3 (not 512 MB DDR2), MSI are sub 3.5K, Palit n some others are around 3.5K, I like the Palit one supports dual monitors.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 14, 2008)

Get a minimum of 8400 GS. It will handle all movie; decoding; non-gaming purposes pretty well for less than 2K. For your purpose no need to go for higher end. It will also allow you to play recent games @ low resolution.

But for value for money graphics card; I'd recommend Mercury 8600GT DDR3 for just 3K. Best bang for buck if you also want to game a bit.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think the 8400GS might be for me. I will not watch Blue Ray or play some big games on it. But about Media Center performance. Will it run well enough to be smooth?
How about the 8500GT? Will it be better than the 8400GS?


----------



## acewin (Aug 15, 2008)

it is better than 8400GS


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 15, 2008)

As I have said, any 8400GS will be enough for HD videos or for light gaming. Media Center performance; man even a cheap onboard can handle it. My Geforce 5200FX can handle Vista Aero and Media Center pretty well. 

But if you want more, look nowhere else; go fo Mercury 8600GT. Trust me, for 3k, there isnt any other hardware that justifies "Value for Money" tag!!!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

HD videos have NOTHING to do with the graphics card. It only plays a small role when it comes to playing a Bluray/HD DVD disk. Otherwise it is entirely upon the CPU to do the decoding. CoreAVC and FFDshow both do not use the GPU to decode videos.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> HD videos have NOTHING to do with the graphics card. It only plays a small role when it comes to playing a Bluray/HD DVD disk. Otherwise it is entirely upon the CPU to do the decoding. CoreAVC and FFDshow both do not use the GPU to decode videos.



I dont think so.
Play any HD video on 845 set.It wont.(Personal Experience)
But if GPU is present it does.

8400GS is fine but if u want some performace too ... Go for Mercury 8600GT.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Think so. Pretty sure that 845 motherboard will not be coupled with a good enough CPU. On the other hand, plug in a 9800GTX-Extreme into a 2Ghz Pentium based machine and let's see if those HD videos play.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2008)

7100GS costs 1100 in the market. PCIe. Really cheap and performs somewhat better than GMA X3100


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Think so. Pretty sure that 845 motherboard will not be coupled with a good enough CPU. On the other hand, plug in a 9800GTX-Extreme into a 2Ghz Pentium based machine and let's see if those HD videos play.



Ya...It was not coupled with good enough CPU.
Intel Core 2 processors with Viiv offer high-definition experience and the newer lot.

So getting a cheap GPU with an average mobo. should suffice ... Rather than a high end processor.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you even know how HD videos are decoded? CoreAVC and FFDshow (and VLC if you want to count that in) all do not support GPU decoding. The only one that does, is the Cyberlink PowerDVD decoder via DxVGA. But let me tell you, the 7900GT in the system did nothing much even using the Cyberlink codec. CoreAVC and FFDshow performed far better. 

As for Nvidia PureVideo, that's a PureJoke. Mpeg2 decoding is again far better using FFDshow, with much better control over the output. 

So during HD playback, GPU was NOT used AT ALL. The guys at CoreCodec promised GPU decoding in upcoming versions, but that never happened. Now they claim that the CPUs are fast enough so GPU decoding is not required. Note, that it takes just a Intel Core Duo 1.8Ghz+ to decode 720p and a Core 2 Duo 2Ghz+ to decode 1080p comfortably. 

Maybe in future Windows7 will bring about GPGPU (gx keeps mentioning that) which will enhance the experience out of the box, but for now, GPU is only used for Aero effects and Gaming.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

@goobimama

I know that CoreAVC and FFDshow do not support GPU decoding.
GPU is useful in HD decoding if the CPU is *not* that powerful.

Just want to quote nVidia on 7300 series.
GeForce 7300 GPUs also bring stunning, high definition video and superb picture clarity with *minimal CPU usage with NVIDIA® PureVideo™ technology*. For the performance and features you need to play the latest games and enjoy home-theater quality video, make sure your PC is equipped with a GeForce 7300 GPU.

At 3GHz, Intel's Core 2 Duo E6850 is powerful enough to decode an HD DVD or HD 1080i signal without assistance from the video card, *but a  low-speed CPU combined with an underpowered video card may not be capable of the same feat.*
Source :*arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071230-measuring-cpu-usage-during-hd-playback-ati-vs-nvidia.html


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a old Celeron CPU. I am 100% sure it will NOT support HD. So any recommendations for upgrades in CPU? I think Nvidia 8400GS should do well enough.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 16, 2008)

VLC , coreAVC , ffdshow do NOT support dxva. . try media player home cinema . . 1080p on my rig works like a charm with 20% average cpu usage. ..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

Get a Intel E2180 for 3k + NVIDIA 8400GS (Gigabyte, Palit, MSI, XFX, any) for <2.5k.

This would suffice for just running VIsta with Aero. Some HD video playback will also be done comfortably. Light gaming will not be a problem but newer games would choke. But as you aren't into gaming, this config would suffice. If you need a motherboard then get a XFX 630i and then you need RAM, get 2x1GB DDR2 667MHz RAM.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hd is good for me but should I need Blu Ray? The drives are costly and so are the discs.

Actually, can my motherboard work with Pentium Dual Core? It's quite old and uses some sort of celeron processor. Can the current Celeron work well for me?


----------



## acewin (Aug 16, 2008)

you really live in heaven, everyone is waiting for there to be drop in prices of Blue ray drives and discs. Then only there will be more HD content avaialable, right now not much HD content is on the market also.

So better stick to normal DVDs as per my suggestiom


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Hd is good for me but should I need Blu Ray? The drives are costly and so are the discs.
> 
> Actually, can my motherboard work with Pentium Dual Core? It's quite old and uses some sort of celeron processor. Can the current Celeron work well for me?



THats why i suggested a whole new PC upgrade. E1280 + XFX 630 + 2GB RAM. Get a new PSU too.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 16, 2008)

acewin said:


> you really live in heaven, everyone is waiting for there to be drop in prices of Blue ray drives and discs. Then only there will be more HD content avaialable, right now not much HD content is on the market also.
> 
> So better stick to normal DVDs as per my suggestiom



Hey HD is flowing now.
Forget Hollywood even 3 Bollywood have been released as Bluray.
Plus lots of videos are HD now including movie trailers.

So we better be prepared.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

^ Correct. Plus if he's gonna stick to the PC for a long time, then he needs it.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 16, 2008)

Then 8600GT is VFM.
Due to its good performance.Atleast it will last for sometime.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Do you even know how HD videos are decoded? CoreAVC and FFDshow (and VLC if you want to count that in) all do not support GPU decoding. The only one that does, is the Cyberlink PowerDVD decoder via DxVGA. But let me tell you, the 7900GT in the system did nothing much even using the Cyberlink codec. CoreAVC and FFDshow performed far better.
> 
> As for Nvidia PureVideo, that's a PureJoke. Mpeg2 decoding is again far better using FFDshow, with much better control over the output.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh!! Man you seriously have to get your facts right. All current gen GPUs do most of the decoding; all have hardware decoders in them. CoreAVC and FFDShow are for those systems without such GPUs or any standalone hardware decoder. 
When CPU decodes; a software decoder is on the work; when GPU decodes, its a hardware decoder built in. And you may also be able to buy add-on PCI decoders for less powerful rigs.



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> @goobimama
> 
> I know that CoreAVC and FFDshow do not support GPU decoding.
> GPU is useful in HD decoding if the CPU is not that powerful.
> ...


Exactly what I wanted to say. But the C2D E6850 thing that you are talking about; its without CoreAVC or FFDShow or anything similar, I guess?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Think so. Pretty sure that 845 motherboard will not be coupled with a good enough CPU. On the other hand, plug in a 9800GTX-Extreme into a 2Ghz Pentium based machine and let's see if those HD videos play.




You won't even get a tenth of the GPU's power due to this old rusty's bottleneck!



By the way, it's up to you.

8400GS(get 256MB DDR3) @ 1.8k
8500GT @ 2.4k
3450 @ 2.2k
8600GT @ 3.1k

The performance is ascending wise. Now you choose which one you want. If you have an OLD CELERON, then go for a 945+E2160 @ 5k + gfx card of ur choice.

 If you are familiar with OCing, you'll get decent performance with gaming too, coupled with a 8600GT card.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

> Oh gosh!! Man you seriously have to get your facts right. All current gen GPUs do most of the decoding; all have hardware decoders in them. CoreAVC and FFDShow are for those systems without such GPUs or any standalone hardware decoder.
> When CPU decodes; a software decoder is on the work; when GPU decodes, its a hardware decoder built in. And you may also be able to buy add-on PCI decoders for less powerful rigs.


Oh I know they have hardware decoders in them. And I was pretty excited about that when I got my 7900GT with the Purevideo and all that. But only when it comes to Bluray or raw Mpeg2/h264 files. And, CoreAVC is known to give better performance than a hardware decoder. 

If you are talking about playing Blurays or WMV, then by all means the GPU will play a role (although, you will again need a powerful enough CPU for that as well). But if MKV is your kind of thing, then there is no way the GPU plays a big part.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Oh I know they have hardware decoders in them. And I was pretty excited about that when I got my 7900GT with the Purevideo and all that. But only when it comes to Bluray or raw Mpeg2/h264 files. And, CoreAVC is known to give better performance than a hardware decoder.
> 
> If you are talking about playing Blurays or WMV, then by all means the GPU will play a role (although, you will again need a powerful enough CPU for that as well). But if MKV is your kind of thing, then there is no way the GPU plays a big part.


All GPUs that have hardware decoding; when they are reviewed for big websites like Tom's Hardware, etc; the slowest Celeron Processor commercially available is used. Why? To check how efficient the decoder is. I had come across reviews where 8800GT was used to check how efficient it is while decoding h.264 media. The proccy used was some 2.53 GHz Celeron D. 
But all depends on what kinda file/compression you use. Like you said about MKV. 
GPUs dont come with all kinda decoders but generally todays GPUs will give you good performance with MPEG-2 video and MPEG-4 video.

ADDED: And you said that CoreAVC is more effective than GPU decoding? You mean to say less CPU stress was seen with CoreAVC than GPU decoding?
Sure, If the compression wasnt decodable by GPU because it simply didnt supprt it; you maybe right. But try it with Blue-ray; I bet the results will be hell lotta different.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> Exactly what I wanted to say. But the C2D E6850 thing that you are talking about; its without CoreAVC or FFDShow or anything similar, I guess?



The C2D E6850 thing is copied from the link I mentioned below.
With such a powerful processor u dont need GPU's.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> THats why i suggested a whole new PC upgrade. E1280 + XFX 630 + 2GB RAM. Get a new PSU too.


OK, so the CPU upgrade to E1280 +Motherboard XFX 630 + 2GB RAM. Ok, thanks for the suggestion!
Can you post me a link to the motherboard website, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

^^I dont have one myself . Google it please.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Recommendations for the power supply? This thread is turning into a Upgrade thread.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

^Right , get a new cabby , Zebronics Bijli Cabinet for 1k which comes with an inbuilt PSU of 400W which will suffice you. 

EDIT - Plus the cabby is good too.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

Or u can go for Corsair VX450W or CoolerMaster 500W one....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

^^Will be eXpensive, wouldnt it ?


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

That cabinet is for gaming. And I don't need a new case.
Any other recommendations?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

Since u dont need gaming ones ...
U can get a Bestec/Techcom/Quantum 400W SMPS for some 400-450 bucks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

Antec is a more reputable company and its 400W PSU retails for 700-800 bucks.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow! There is a different between 400-500 bucks and 700-800 bucks! But do they work well? Can I just get a simple random power supply from the computer mall around here?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 18, 2008)

There is also difference between Corsair (Around 2.5k) and Bestec/Techcom/Quantum (For 400 bucks).
But the above 3 also wok well.Have many friends using them.
Since u wont delve much into gaming ... Get these ones or the Antec one .... Performance is nearly same.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey btw, are you an overclocker ? If not, you might want to consider AMD too. Athlon X2 4200+ costs 2.5K. And Palit or Jetway 690G motherboard costs 2.5K again. This is 5K, compared to the 3.5K + 3.5K = 7K for E2180 and XFX 630i. Cheaper and *slightly* lower in performance, but handles vista at the same time. It even handles Compiz Fusion with the new AMD driver updates.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 18, 2008)

^^If its lower in performance and at the same why buy it ? Intel ftw.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^If its lower in performance and at the same why buy it ? Intel ftw.....


dude, its 2K lesser., thats about 30% cheaper
and still gets job do+ne.
for 15% less performance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

Better get Intel if you can coz it performs faster. If not then stick with AMD


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Better get Intel if you can coz it performs faster. If not then stick with AMD


remember the original title ? He wants the *cheapest* way to run vista+. 
For that, you need a basic dual core CPU and a basic GPU like this HD1250.
And 1GB RAM.
These are some the minimum to run vista flawlessly, and this fulfills that.

PS: If he had asked cheapest to run WindowsXP, I would have said 2.0GHz Sempron LE for 1.4K and MSI VIA motherboard for 1.5K


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> remember the original title ? He wants the *cheapest* way to run vista+.
> For that, you need a basic dual core CPU and a basic GPU like this HD1250.
> And 1GB RAM.
> These are some the minimum to run vista flawlessly, and this fulfills that.
> ...



well you are right. But it dosent hurt to get more performance for AROUND THE SAME PRICE. .

@TS
If you want the CHEAPEST way then get MetalHeadGautham's recommandation and if you want a little more horsepower for around the same price then get my config .

BTW, if he wants to run XP then he can also get a Pentium Celeron 1GHz + 128MBDDR RAM.

That too will suffice . Add a really cheap mobo too with IGP and he's done for XP


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 19, 2008)

It is really hard to say? Is intel better or AMD? And I want to run Windows Vista without any huge problems.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Go with Intel config/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> It is really hard to say? Is intel better or AMD? And I want to run Windows Vista without any huge problems.


As I told you, BOTH wold do the job. But the more expensive config would do the job better, thats all.

Here are the various configs in increasing order of performance:

AMD 4000+ and 690V mobo for 2.4 + 2.4 = 4.8K

Core2duo E2160 and Biostar 610i for 3K + 2.5K = 5.5K

AMD 4200+ and 690G mobo for 2.5 + 2.5 = 5K

C2D E2180 and XFX 630i for 3.5 + 3.5 = 7K

the first one sucks BIG time.
the second is okish but awssome for overclockers.

*
I recommend the third for the following reasons:*

1. It has HDMI port which others lack
2. It has eSATA port which others lack - this is an AWSSOME feature if you have an external HDD
3. It costs lot less than 4th config but its only slightly less performing


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Go with what MetalHead says *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/22large.png


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> As I told you, BOTH wold do the job. But the more expensive config would do the job better, thats all.
> 
> Here are the various configs in increasing order of performance:
> 
> ...


Does the motherboard work with the Nvidia 8400GS?


----------



## acewin (Aug 31, 2008)

YES


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

Yus, it has a PCI-e x16 slot so it will work .


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, I thought about it. I am building a new PC. So I have the motherboard, video card and the CPU. What memory does it support and what is a good recommendation for the case?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^It supports DDR2 (duh!) and lookout for a Zebronics Bijli or Lava cabbies which look and perform good plus comes with a PSU of 400W which will suffice you. All for 1k .


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 2, 2008)

8600GT 512Mb DDR2, does this card support Vista Aero... I ran the Vista Upgrade Advisor and it showed up that the card was not compatible....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^ This cards supports Vista


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 2, 2008)

ECE0105 said:


> 8600GT 512Mb DDR2, does this card support Vista Aero... I ran the Vista Upgrade Advisor and it showed up that the card was not compatible....


IMPOSSIBLE. That card supports vista ANY DAY. It supports SOLARIS, FreeBSD, Linux, MacOSX, Vista, XP and most other OSes.


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> IMPOSSIBLE. That card supports vista ANY DAY. It supports SOLARIS, FreeBSD, Linux, MacOSX, Vista, XP and most other OSes.



Its a relief to get that confirmed...
So, M$ cannot be relied on when it comes to a simple app. like the Vista Upgrade Advisor


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 2, 2008)

ECE0105 said:


> Its a relief to get that confirmed...
> So, M$ cannot be relied on when it comes to a simple app. like the Vista Upgrade Advisor



can MS be ever relied with any app ???


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 3, 2008)

@ingame2

+1 on that


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 3, 2008)

{Offtopic}

---Paving the way for another flame war---

{Offtopic}


----------



## acewin (Sep 4, 2008)

well cant be helped Mac OS means a whole costly Apple setup(that is why noone ever cries will apple ever be relied for any app(little demands)
MS OS and apps have all the curses on them because they are most commonly used.
And then there are linux, gr8 OS, gr8 movie experience if you watch on them, but what about games. not many strong GUI games running on them


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 4, 2008)

Apple has its own share of glitches, but it has Loyal fanboys who will never agree to that...And since M$ is used almost everybody who has ever used a computer (even the apple fanboys do use it...  ), it is the most abused OS maker....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^True.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am waiting for Apple to let us build our own macs. Legally. I would like to try and see what happens.



ECE0105 said:


> Its a relief to get that confirmed...
> So, M$ cannot be relied on when it comes to a simple app. like the Vista Upgrade Advisor


Microsoft is the worst person to rely on. Just now someone told me 8400GS is supports it while 8600GT doesn't!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, final, get the 8600GT dude.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 6, 2008)

How about the optical drive? Should I get Blu Ray or just normal DVD writers and readers?


----------



## acewin (Sep 6, 2008)

normal DVD burners Blu ray price still has to come down alot.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

acewin said:


> normal DVD burners Blu ray price still has to come down alot.


Agreed, don't "waste" on BLU RAY now, later the prices will tumble for sure, then get one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

LiteOn LH20A1P is a nice drive.

Leave alone the Blu-Ray Drives for now .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Leave alone the Blu-Ray Drives for now .



^^+1 for that


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> How about the optical drive? Should I get Blu Ray or just normal DVD writers and readers?



Normal DVD writers for sure.
Blu Ray will cause a big hole in pocket.
Plus the content isn't easily available.


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> How about the optical drive? Should I get Blu Ray or just normal DVD writers and readers?


Go for sony's PS3. It will be more value for money  then a ordinary blue ray device.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Go for sony's PS3. It will be more value for money  then a ordinary blue ray device.



^^+1 ya it will good invest ...BTW how much does a PS3 cost in india ...?? and what the warranty  ..??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

^^
30k or so.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG, no.

PS3's official MRP is 24,999/- and will be less everywhere else.
This is the price of the 40GB HDD model .


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> OMG, no.
> 
> PS3's official MRP is 24,999/- and will be less everywhere else.
> This is the price of the 40GB HDD model .



thanks Kpower ...but wouldn't it be wise to buy PS3 from sony dealer ...?? if u are investing that kind of money ??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> OMG, no.
> 
> PS3's official MRP is 24,999/- and will be less everywhere else.
> This is the price of the 40GB HDD model .



Thats nice.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 11, 2008)

How about the Hard drive? Which company should I buy from and should I get 7200Rpm?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^Western Digital Caviar 640GB.......awesome VFM


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

Seagate 500GB ... 

Or Western Digital 640GB

Both are 7200rpm.

Offtopic:This thread is deviating so much ... It started from GPU and now ..........


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 11, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Seagate 500GB ...
> 
> Or Western Digital 640GB
> 
> ...



WD 640 GB cos u get more space without any loss of performance ... read some reviews about WD640GB and u will know


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

Its the best VFM....just for 3.5k, you get 640GB of storage space .


----------



## cooldudie3 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. Is there anything that I left out?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2008)

You tell? Is your rig ready now?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Play any HD video on 845 set.It wont.(Personal Experience)


wat r u talking...i played the Diablo Gameplay video on my 845 mobo it played smoothly...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^^He's talking about 1080p videos......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> wat r u talking...i played the Diablo Gameplay video on my 845 mobo it played smoothly...



Urs cud have been 540p .....
Mine wasnt ....
Mine was 1080p.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 15, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> wat r u talking...i played the Diablo Gameplay video on my 845 mobo it played smoothly...



Not possible, I have 6200TC, faster than 845 onboard, and it simply doesn't do without stutters every milisecond(consider pico second).


----------



## aswin1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey guys Vista works fine on motherboards with onboard graphics ATI 3200. So you can save the price of the GPU.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

aswin1 said:


> Hey guys Vista works fine on motherboards with onboard graphics ATI 3200. So you can save the price of the GPU.



He just dosent make it wanna work.....he wants to experience Aero and stuff at the lowest cost..... and any low level grafix card is 100x faster than a IGP.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 16, 2008)

^^
cORRECT ..
Get a cheap PCI E card for that purpose.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Not possible, I have 6200TC, faster than 845 onboard, and it simply doesn't do without stutters every milisecond(consider pico second).



I don't know it was of wat resolution but it was HD video of size 800MB (duration 16.00mins)


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey hey look, 

ASUS PCI Express 8600GT 256mb ddr3 @ 2.6k in lynx india, so if you order, it'll be 3k!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 16, 2008)

^


----------

